# Anyone have any idea...



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

On how to forage? For example what plants are good to eat, what should be avoided, when nuts etc are in season, how to dry out nuts and berries etc.

Completely natural recipies are also good 

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent post Red, I will be watching this one. I saw someone picking blackberries today (in the rain), its the first time I have seen someone doing this in years and people used to do it all the time, soft fruit is so expensive so I might take the kids foraging during the holidays if you get enough good tips.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I've always loved the idea of it. I'm not keen of berries we've got a raging rasberry bush(s) in our backgarden but I really don't like them .

Good place to look is..and his name has disappeared completley out of my head!!!

Oh no! Can't stand it when this happens. He's a bloke on T.V. Does similar stuff to that Bear Grylls but I think he's better! I'm so irritated at myself for forgetting his name.

Anyhow someone else may know who it is. He did a few programmes with another bloke who did a lot of foraging for mushrooms, talking about which were poisoness. 

Hugh Fernley-Whittingstall always mentions a few good tips about foraging to.

I'd love to do it myself. The best places I know are country roadsides. 

We've actually got a book about herbs that has all sorts of medicative qualities of herbs etc...somewhere lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ray Mears is the one you are looking for i think.

You need to be VERY careful when foraging for wild stuff, especially with fungi. Even if you follow a guide book, its easy to get wrong.

Best thing to do is try and find someone who is experienced, who can help "train" you a bit.

My Grandad used to live off the land. He loved it.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you thinking of Ray Meras? 

I'm only asking because next year I intend to spend nothing or very little on food, as in a few years time I'm going to be living as a nomad completely pretty much so i'm learning about stuff now 

What I'm mainly looking for is plants that can be cooked without poisoning myself, when nuts come into season etc 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Damn! You post ninja'd me Nonnie


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I've found a forum that looks pretty good for this sort of thing... am I allowed to post a link to it here?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

This should be useful.
Wild Food Foraging Courses


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Foraging courses are ok but I can;t afford them. Eat Weeds â Wild food guide to the edible plants of Britain seems like an ok site and it's free plus there's loads of forums round and about dedicated to bushcraft which includes foraging 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

As well as courses the link I gave shows how to tell edible plants from poisonous plants so is very useful.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Aha I dind;t notcie that, Apologies and many thanks Toddy ^_^ I'll bookmark that for later reading 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

